# tajnosnubnost



## parolearruffate

Ahoj všem,
jedná se o knize ve které jedna žena (která je prostitutka), připráví televizní seriál:

- Tahle otázka do televizního seriálu tajemství by byla úplně beze  hvězdičky i pro nejmenší, protože nic o tajnosnubnostech mužských a ženských světů, na které mají ještě čas, by tam nebylo... - 

Tajnosubnost: Vím, že to je nějaký druh rostlin, ale nemá tady jiný význam?

Děkuju moc...


----------



## littledogboy

Ona je to taková komplexní... poezie:
1. doslova rostlina rozmnožující se výtrusy = kryptogamní (krypto- z řec. tajný, -gamní z řec. gamos, svatba -> zásnuby)
2. přeneseně tajemný, skrytý

Že se neptáte na tu hvězdičku...?!


----------



## Hrdlodus

Tajnosnubnost je složenina slov "tajný" a "snoubit se".
"Snoubit se" lze vyložit jaké "slučovat se" nebo "mísit se".
Znamená to tedy "tajemný", "záhadný", "tajuplný" či "mystický".
Zde se snoubí tajnosti a jde o pro dítě tajuplné činnosti.

Poznámka: zde je správně "bez hvězdičky".


----------



## parolearruffate

Diky moc, je to jasné...
No, předpokladám, že ty hvězdičky jsou nějaké značení, kterým se oznamí jestli je nějaký film vhodný pro děti, ne?


----------



## littledogboy

Za to máte jedničku s hvězdičkou* (ano)


----------

